# Предстоит операция. Помогите выбрать клинику в Москве



## Елена Бутковская (11 Дек 2013)

Добрый вечер! Можно присоединиться к вам? Мне предстоит ламинэктомия плюс жесткая фиксация позвонков на поясничном отделе позвоночника. БОЮСЬ УЖАСНО! Я вижу, что вы все успешно прошли через такую операцию. Пожалуйста, не могли бы рассказать, как это все происходило. Подготовка, наркоз, после наркоза.
И еще, самое главное, если есть москвичи, посоветуйте, к кому в Москве лучше обратиться. Клиники я все знаю. Очень буду благодарна, если назовете конкретные фамилии. Заранее большое спасибо.
Видимо, я как-то не правильно зарегистрировалась и не вижу своего имени. Меня зовут Елена, мне 61


----------



## FlyLady (11 Дек 2013)

Елена Бутковская написал(а):


> Мне предстоит ламинэктомия плюс жесткая фиксация позвонков на поясничном отделе позвоночника.


Елена, Вы уже точно решились, что будете оперироваться?
Кто и  на основании чего  направил Вас? с каким диагнозом?


Елена Бутковская написал(а):


> если есть москвичи, посоветуйте, к кому в Москве лучше обратиться. Клиники я все знаю. Очень буду благодарна, если назовете конкретные фамилии


Думаю, Вам лучше создать здесь  собственную тему.
Если есть необходимость в помощи,  думаю, наши уважаемые модераторы легко  Вам в этом помогут.
Получится такой своеобразный топ  с отзывами 
про Московские клиники и врачей 


Елена Бутковская написал(а):


> как это все происходило. Подготовка, наркоз, после наркоза.


Думаю, все это было по-разному у разных людей и тем более  в разных лечебных учреждениях.
Как мне сказал анестезиолог, консультируя перед операцией, поменьше читайте в интернете и слушайте соседей, а  такого  начитаетесь 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 и понарассказывают   

В основном, это еще и от того, что  по-разному сами люди относятся к одним и тем же  событиям/мероприятиям/обстоятельствам/ людям и т.д.
плюс индивидуальная реакция организма на одни и те же вмешательства и манипуляции.


----------



## La murr (11 Дек 2013)

*Елена Бутковская*, здравствуйте!
Согласно Правил форума Ваше сообщение перенесено в отдельную тему, где Вы сможете продолжить общение с врачами и форумчанами.
Полистайте темы тех, кто перенёс оперативное лечение, если это Вас так интересует -
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/12837/
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/12517/
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/4998/page-24
Эта информация Вам тоже вскоре пригодится -
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/1924/
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20444/
По выбору клиники ничего лично я сказать не могу. Рекомендую просмотреть темы -
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/568/#post-4226
И прислушайтесь, пожалуйста, к сказанному выше  *FlyLady*, всё, что касается ощущений и показаний, очень индивидуально!


----------



## Нася (12 Дек 2013)

Со мной в палате лежали почти одни пожилые женщины, хорошо за 60, после операции было не очень (большое вмешательство), но через пару недель веселели, становилось хорошо и не страшно.  Это не очень страшная операция. Тут для докторов открытый доступ, они все видят и могут качественно все сделать. Я так совсем легко перенесла. На второй день встала, через неделю домой. Шов на спине косметический. Корсет себе заранее подберите, чтоб поудобней было, он Вас сильно поддержит!!!


----------



## Елена Бутковская (12 Дек 2013)

Добрый вечер! Большое спасибо за ответы FlyLady и Нася!
Я очень понимаю, что все очень индивидуально. Ровно год назад перенесла эндопротезирование тазобедренного сустава. И вот опять такая беда! Опять операционный стол.
Бедро мне меняли под спинно-мозговой анестезией, поэтому я ужано боюсь общего наркоза. Возраст, тысяча всяких заболеваний( включая варикоз плюс лишний вес.
Извините, но можно я вам, прошедшим через это задам еще пару вопросов? Если очень будут раздражать не отвечайте.
Но мне хотелось бы знать, сколько по времени идет операция? Про то, как лежат во время операции, я вообще начиталась страхов. Когда они переворачивают на спину уже с трубкой под наркозом или до наркоза?
И самый главный вопрос - врач. Я ортопеда 8 месяцев искала в москве, ходила на костылях и все выбирала врача. Теперь, не дай Бог, если кому понадобится, могу порекомендовать КЛАССНОГО врача!
Вот хотелось бы от москвичей услышать фамилии врачей, которым бы рекомендовали довериться.
Извините, опять очень длинно. Хорошего  вечера!

Нася, через пару недель - это очень долго.
Я после замены сустава встала на ноги на второй день, когда перевели из реанимации, правда, на костылях, но ковыляла сама, без чьей -либо помощи.
Скажите, а через сколько после операции поднимают на ноги? Сколько находишься в больнице?
В прошлом году меня выписали на 9-й день.
И еще мне сказали, что нужно восемь винтов. Не подскажите, какие лучше и сколько стоят.
Я так понимаю, что "расходные материалы" за счет пациента, даже/, если есть квота


----------



## Нася (12 Дек 2013)

Елена, по поводу операции - расскажу как было у меня. Заснула на спине, операция проходила лежа на животе.  Проснулась в реанимации тоже уже на спине. С катетером и дренажной трубкой. Ночь в реанимации - с обезболивающими, очень удобно, мне понравилось.. Каждый твой вздох не остается без внимания. Утром все трубки сняли и в палату. А уже после обеда встала. Ничего не болит. В спине есть ощущения, но это от разреза на мышцах, а все остальное так хорошо... Наркозы сейчас очень хорошие, есть специальный врач, который занимается именно этим Вашим состоянием.
Я была под наркозом 6 часов. Но у меня были трудности, повторная операция, очищали нервы от спаек и рубцов. Сложно и долго. Но в итоге все хорошо.. Читайте мою тему и вдохновляйтесь!!! Я уже начинаю снимать корсет... Все по плану!

8 винтов - не маленько.  Я выбрала американские.  ЧИсто психологически выбрала самые дорогие, чтобы быть уверенной хотя бы исходя из цены. Но, говорят, что все они примерно одинаковы. И то с кейджем стоило 70 000 руб.  У нас те, кто по квоте за винты не платили. Все бесплатно!! И ставили как раз всем американские.
Вмешательство серьезное, 2 недели  - это срок, когда уже начинаюст двигаться хорошо, становится лече и псхологически и физически. Это я про соседок пишу. Мои наблюдения, так сказать. У меня все по-другому, но и винтов 4 у меня было.


----------



## Елена Бутковская (12 Дек 2013)

FlyLady
Проблемы со спиной у меня очень давно, лет 20. Я уже давно не могу ходить на дальние расстояния. Пройду чуть, и обязательно надо присеть. Но такого приступа, как сейчас , не было никогда. На МРТ стеноз синно-мозгового канала, съехали вперед три позвонка поясничных, остеофиты. Это все перекрыло канал в трех местах. Сейчас боль ужасная! Отдает в ноги, они не онемевшие, но ступни, как будто забинтованы, сильное жжение под ягодицами. После МРТ побежала к нейрохирургу в Бурденко, испугалась, что парализует. Долго смотрел МРТ, сказал, что боль можно снять только операцией, но сказал полечиться консервативно в клинике. Лечилась результат ноль.

Нася,

а как долго шла операция?


----------



## Нася (12 Дек 2013)

6 часов шла моя операция. Жизнь вприсядку со стенозом мне очень даже знакома.. Это ужасно.. После операции все будет по-другому!


----------



## Елена Бутковская (13 Дек 2013)

Дорогая, Насенька,громадное спасибо за информацию и , главное, за поддержку! Очень Вам признательна!
Меня как-то очень испугало, что хирург сказал операция будет 5 часов. Меня аж затрясло. И вообще, он очень грубо со мной разговаривал. Это в Москве считается один из лучших медцентров -Институт им. Сеченова. Вот я в страхе поднялась и убежала оттуда. Теперь мечусь между Бурденко и 67 больницей(((

А я о стоимости только винтов США сегодня где-то прочитала, что 8 винтов мне будут стоить 220 т.р.

Вы уже сколько времени после операции? На работу уже вышли? Вы такая молоденькая, может быть Вы еще только учитесь. Теперь не присаживаетесь во время ходьбы?

Я то уже старенькая)), хотя стараюсь не сдаваться. Но я полная, поэтому как-то особенно страшно делать под общим наркозом?

Желаю Вам полнейшего и быстрейшего выздоровления! Разрешите, если вдруг возникнут какие-то вопросы еще раз обратиться к Вам.


----------



## FlyLady (13 Дек 2013)

Елена Бутковская написал(а):


> Разрешите, если вдруг возникнут какие-то вопросы еще раз обратиться к Вам.



Елена, конечно пишите, спрашивайте!!!

Чем сможем, тем тут Вам с удовольствием поможем!
и мы  - форумчане, и модераторы, и доктора!
а поделится нам всем тут есть чем 



Елена Бутковская написал(а):


> И вообще, он очень грубо со мной разговаривал... Вот я в страхе поднялась и убежала оттуда.



Ох, как я Вас понимаю, сама  очень впечатлительный человек и поэтому очень рада, что мне повезло с докторами  (оперировалась я в Новосибирске)
Считаю, их (врачей) благожелательность и терпение  сильно способствовали моему  позитивному настроению и во время лечения и после.
Моего  позитива хватает до сих пор, чтобы спокойно относиться к "нервным проявлениям"))) других докторов, у которых была после))
Профессия их, конечно, обязывает и откровенная грубость и т.п. - это, конечно же, не есть хорошо...
Но, считаю, что врачи тоже люди, они тоже имеют право на разное настроение

Уже после выписки наткнулась на статью, которая мне показалась очень близка
http://www.matrony.ru/na-kurort-terpet-i-smiryatsya/

Судя по Вашим сообщениям, Вы - довольно добрый и  благожелательный человек, чтобы было за что на Вас сердиться 

у меня была ТПФ Л5-С1, 4 винта, мне 32 года, сейчас  почти 9 месяцев после выписки.

Я оперировалась по квоте, ни за что сама не платила.
В выборе конструкции и импланта полностью доверилась хирургу.
Перед операцией меня посетил анестезиолог, проконсультировал, ответит на все мои вопросы, а я на его 
Сколько шла операция даже не знаю (вообще старалась сильно не пытать своих врачей, считая, что моё нудение мало может повлиять на исход дела   ),
но увезли меня часов в пять вечера, а уже около 12 ночи я "проснулась "  в реанимации, где и проверили ноги на предмет рефлексов, подвижности.
Вот забирать меня оттуда долго не хотели, просто, потому, что не до меня было в моем родном отделении 
Считаю, правильно...  я ж  уже все - прооперированная, можно, сказать, в порядке, а там люди больные - им помощь нужнее 
Похоже, все операции такой сложности - дело не быстрое и 5 часов - это вполне нормально, это немного. имхо.
Меня подняли только  через 3 дня после операции (это было настойчивое пожелание оперировавшего хирурга  ) При этом многих поднимали сразу на следующий день и выписывали на 3-й или четвертый.
Сразу мной "занялся" инструктор ЛФК.
Читая темы форумчан, вижу, что, н-р,  в Московских клиниках предусмотрена реабилитация после.
Считаю, что это очень важно, здорово и серьезное преимущество, когда есть такая возможность!

Нас же выписали и отправили в свободное плавание.
Благо, что была и есть возможность связываться с врачами (!!!), если уже совсем было плохо или страшно от неизвестности и непонимания  состояния

Реабилитация проходила и проходит с переменным успехом.

Например, до операции у меня не было проблем с ногами, а после появились, которые только сейчас начинают потихоньку стихать и уменьшаться.
Отдельное Спасибо врачам Форума за советы и рекомендации,
благодаря которым это становится возможным
При этом, опять повторюсь, на форуме есть люди старше меня, перенесшие такие же или более серьезные вмешательства у которых, восстановление прошло и/или идет лучше и быстрее, а есть и сложнее моего... Факторов, влияющих на это, довольно много.

После выписки мне был назначен комплекс процедур, препаратов и рекомендаций, среди которых ношение корсета и ограничение сидения сроком 3 месяца.
И до сих пор, если есть возможность не сидеть, не сижу.
Если есть возможность двигаться - двигаюсь: хожу, делаю упражнения.
По совету доктора AIRа, работаю с мышцами, в т.ч. и сама, используя разные мази.



Елена Бутковская написал(а):


> Про то, как лежат во время операции.... Когда они переворачивают на спину уже с трубкой под наркозом или до наркоза?


У нас в отделении, похоже, этот вопрос был  самым острым и актуальным
Особенно для женщин
И опять же, похоже, на него никто не получил вменяемого ответа


----------



## Нася (13 Дек 2013)

Прошел всего месяц и неделя после операции. Состояние отличное. Сидеть пока еще нельзя и о работе речи нет. Хотя лежу с ноутбуком, немножко работаю...
Конечно не присаживаюсь больше и это так здорово. Я вообще больше 10 метров не могла пройти, чтобы не сделать вид, что у меня чего-то с сапогом)). Потом приспособилась ходить в наклонку, что очень вредно для дисков. Но тоже каждый раз высчитываешь метры, чтоб путь был покороче. Мне 47 будет в мае, и 60 - это не возраст. Наркоза не пугайтесь, врачи беседуют и принимают решение на основании Ваших анализов и общей клиники. И дай Бог, чтоб допустили до операции. Жизнь изменится в лучшую сторону! Лично меня очень вдохновили девочки молодые со сколиозом, у которых аж по 23 винта и им нет еще и 30!  Вот где мужество и героизм. Они вполне себе ходили...
Может Вам в Питер, к нам? Во Вредена - институт травматологии и ортопедии? У Вас есть квота? Если есть  - винты бесплатно.

А что за проблемы с позой во время операции? Главное, как заснуть, а засыпаешь комфортно, на спине. Остальное - дело докторов)))


----------



## FlyLady (13 Дек 2013)

Нася написал(а):


> А что за проблемы с позой во время операции?


Нууу... в нашем случае, думаю, это было чистейшее женское любопытство
Интересовал именно сам процесс перемещения на операционный стол))

Кого-то интересовало это именно из-за их веса; кого-то  по другим причинам 

PS тоже засыпала и просыпалась на спине.


----------



## La murr (13 Дек 2013)

FlyLady написал(а):


> интересовал именно сам процесс перемещения на операционный стол))


Меня тоже это интересовало!
Как выяснилось позже, вся бригада докторов участвует в процессе перемещения, переворота пациента и фиксации его на операционном столе в необходимой позе.


----------



## FlyLady (13 Дек 2013)

Круто! Хоть теперь буду знать
нда... воображение у меня богатое, представляю, как все это было 
Как кто-то писал тут на форуме, что хирург говорил пациентке, что мол не стесняйтесь, мы ж теперь, считай,  не чужие люди 
так после такого , ничего удивительного 

PS опять флужу  простите


----------



## Елена Бутковская (13 Дек 2013)

Нася,
я страдаю от боли, ничего из лекарств не помогает. Тяну как могу, не хочу перед Новым годом ложиться в больницу. Сейчас уже всем не до кого. Все думают о празднике. Не хочу, чтобы операцию делали в спешке.

А у Вас была квота? У меня пока нет. Если в Бурденко делать, то там платно, даже пока не знаю сколько это стоит. А в 67 больницу пока не могу добраться. Ходить не могу, а дочка работает, тоже пока не может мной заняться. Там говорят по квотам.

Я в прошлом году оперировала бедро в частной клинике платно соответственно. Недавно только все долги закрыли. И теперь опять((.

Вы долго квоту ждали?


----------



## La murr (13 Дек 2013)

*Елена Бутковская*, Елена, лично я получила квоту быстро. Оперировалась в Новосибирске, за тысячу километров от дома. Результатами довольна.
А Вы не хотите разместить свои снимки для того, чтобы врачи-консультанты форума посмотрели их? 
Я думаю, что общаться на форуме Вы будете и после операции, а наличие снимков и оценка врачей - возможность впоследствии проследить динамику лечения.


----------



## Елена Бутковская (13 Дек 2013)

FlyLady
Я тоже по Вашим ответам вижу, что Вы добрый и терпеливый человек. Отвечаете очень подробно, за что Вам огромное спасибо!
Живу, что так много людей мучаются болями в спине, столько совсем молодых, как Вы. Ужасно. Хочу всем Всем пожелать здоровья и здоровья. И огромное спасибо, что вы есть. Так много можно узнать от вас. Личный опыт -это очень важно.

А я трусиха. Просто практически никогда не была в больницы до прошлого года. А теперь вот такие сложные и серьезные операции одна за другой. Но выхода нет. Надо держаться и делать операцию


----------



## Нася (13 Дек 2013)

Елена, я тоже тянула, боролась. Но вопрос решился сам собой, когда нога в конце концов отпала - парез.  Повисла ступня. Это уже госпитализация по скорой и ничего в этом хорошего нет. И, как назло, (а может вездесущее провидение!)  это было утром в субботу, когда ни до кого не дозвониться. Слава Богу, что незадолго до этого я побывала на консультациях в двух больницах. И там я уже составила представление о том, что именно и как нужно делать. Поэтому уже из больницы, куда попала по скорой и где мне была назначена операция (совсем не та, которую я планировала) я убежала во Вредена, к хирургу, у которого консультировалась, благо он оставил свой личный телефон на бланке с записями о консультации. Квоты, естественно,  у меня никакой не было. Скребли по сусекам, по друзьям. 160 тысяч обошлось все вместе, но это еще я лежала всего неделю. С 8 винтами, думаю, срок увеличится минимум, до двух, а то и до трех (по опыту) недель. 
С квотами в этом году по-моему уже туго, все розданы. Надо срочно решать вопрос на следующий год. Доберитесь до больницы. Ах, как я Вас понимаю с трудностями в передвижении!!!!! Но это важно. Оплатить это все будет очень сложно самим. Добивайтесь квоты, это реально.


----------



## Елена Бутковская (13 Дек 2013)

Нася,

спасибо за советы. Сегодня вот опять не смогла ничего сделать. Хочу на консультацию в 67 больницу. Тут вдруг знакомый, услышав про мои страдания, вспомнил, что у них на работе женщина оперировала тоже позвоночник в 67. Дал мне ее телефон. я с ней вот недавно говорила. Она дала мне конкретное имя хирурга, который ее оперировал. Теперь хоть какая-то надежда затеплилась по поводу личного контакта. Я не могу просто лечь в больницу, и неизвестно кто, тебя будет оперировать.

Теперь буду прорываться (но как это сделать практически, пока не знаю) к нему на консультацию. Сейчас в Москве пробки ужас какие. И утром, и вечером, и,особенно, днем. Все как с ума сошли!
Мне нужно направление из районной поликлинике взять, чтобы попасть на бесплатную консультацию, а потом и на лечение. Эта женщина ждала квоту 3 месяца. У нее травма, раскололся позвонок и сползли позвонки. Ей два раза делали операцию.

Нася, извините за любопытство, а почему делали операцию повторно? Что-то не заладилось в первый раз? Проблемы с конструкцией?


----------



## Нася (13 Дек 2013)

Ну не знаю... я бы не заморачивалась, созвонилась бы  и проконсультировалась платно. Это же классно, что у вас есть телефон врача. Полдела сделано! Поликлиника - это всегда сложности, во всяком случае для меня.  Это же надо к неврологу попасть??!! А на операцию даст и терапевт - можно вызвать на дом.
Первая операция - обычная дискэктомия. Без всяких конструкций.  А вторая - это уже результат рецидива и уже с винтами. С конструкцией никаких проблем. Стоит железно!)


----------



## stesha24091976 (5 Янв 2014)

Здравствуйте, Елена!
Я точно также как Вы пережидаю новогодние праздники и определяюсь с клиникой в Москве для проведения операции. Я склоняюсь к Аксис при Бурденко, так как сама я из Рязани и ни о какой квоте речь не идет. А Вы такой вариант не рассматривали? Если Вы уже определились с клиникой и врачом, то поделитесь, пожалуйста.


----------



## Елена Бутковская (28 Май 2014)

*Stesha *извините, с ответом задержалась на полгода. Вы , наверное, уже сделали операцию и восстановились.
Я все еще в страданиях, болях и поисках СВОЕГО врача.
Напишите, пожалуйста, как у Вас дела, самочувствие.

Теперь поняла, какой врач мне нужен. Вопрос ко всем, кто оперировался в Москве, устранял спондилолистез, стеноз установкой ТПФ. Нужен самый опытный врач в Москве по установке такой конструкции.
Буду очень признательна за информацию!

СПАСИБО ВСЕМ!


----------



## Елена Бутковская (31 Май 2014)

Вопрос ко всем форумчанам - нет ли на форуме человека, которому пришлось заниматься проблемами с позвоночником после установки тазобедренного эндопротеза? У кого до этой операции были проблемы со спиной, но после данной операции случился перекос таза и усилился спондилолистез? Откликнитесь, пожалуйста, если есть такие! Как решали проблему?

С уважением, Елена


----------



## stesha24091976 (2 Июн 2014)

*Елена, добрый день!*
Я сделала операцию в конце января в НМХЦ ИМ.ПИРОГОВА. Делала платно, без всяких квот,  осталась довольна условиями и врачами. Сказать, что полностью восстановилась - не могу, но состояние во много раз  лучше чем до операции. Хожу абсолютно прямая, сильных болей нет, но совсем забыть о спине не получается: "то лапы ломит, то хвост отваливается". Если есть четкие показания к операции - не раздумывайте, делайте. Я шесть месяцев была прикована к кровати и все боялась, а сама операция оказалась не такой уж страшной, все терпимо. Боли ушли сразу, встала на следующий день. Сейчас хожу в спортзал и потихонечку восстанавливаюсь.
Удачи Вам и скорейшего выздоровления


----------



## Елена Бутковская (4 Июн 2014)

Добрый вечер. Еще вопрос с форумчанам. Никто не оперировался у нейрохирурга Сидоренко Веры Владимировны? Или кто-то может что-то слышал про этого доктора?


----------



## Елена Бутковская (5 Июл 2014)

*baiderjk, *очень печально, что никто Вам не смог помочь, но и Вы, вероятно, не настаивали. Я ОЧЕНЬ Вас понимаю, что страшно. Самая испытываю просто какой-то животный страх. У меня стеноз на трех уровнях.Ходить просто не могу, постоянная боль. Превратилась в инвалида(((, так обидно, что невозможно просто насладиться хождением пешком! Но все равно я решила оперироваться. Так жить просто невозможно!
Я живу в Москве, сейчас ищу врача, чьи умелые руки и умная голова, смогут помочь мне. Сегодня было очередное посещение нейрохирурга, который меня, скажем сильно напугал, хотя я и так чуть жива от страха.
Врач сказал, что операция сложная, долгая, с большой потерей крови и с долго заживающей раной. Но, к сожалению, выбора, нет.

*Доктор Черепанов, *Уважаемый  Доктор, скажите, от чего зависит выбор операции при стенозе -ТПФ или пластика канала? У меня стеноз на 3-уровнях. Возможна ли пластика? Я поняла, что она менее травматична. Что-то никто из московских докторов даже и не произносят таких слов, все говорят про тпф 8 винтами.
Буду очень БЛАГОДАРНА за ответ


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (11 Июл 2014)

Елена Бутковская написал(а):


> *Доктор Черепанов, *Уважаемый  Доктор, скажите, от чего зависит выбор операции при стенозе -ТПФ или пластика канала? У меня стеноз на 3-уровнях. Возможна ли пластика? Я поняла, что она менее травматична. Что-то никто из московских докторов даже и не произносят таких слов, все говорят про тпф 8 винтами.
> Буду очень БЛАГОДАРНА за ответ


ТПФ показана, если есть необходимость в стабилизации, то есть укрепления позвоночника. Если врачи уверены, например, что диски или связки не выполняют свою опорную функцию, есть нестабильность. А вообще причина скорее в том, что с ТПФ рука лучше набита, больше опыт, есть конструкции. Ну и хирургу проще оперировать. То ли с ламинопластикой мучатся, то ли жестко зафиксировать позвоночник и потом уже освобождать позвоночный канал, не переживая, что будет нарушена опороспособность позвоночника.
В общем, это скорее технические вопросы.


----------



## Елена Бутковская (20 Июл 2014)

*Доктор Черепанов*, Доктор, благодарю Вас за ответ. Мой стеноз меня уже замучил, еле передвигаюсь, искры из глаз от боли. Врача пока не нашла. Но очередной нейрохирург напугал тем, что операция очень травматична, с глубокой плохо заживающей раной, с большой потерей крови и длительностью операции 6-7 часов.
Скажите, пожалуйста, Доктор, это действительно так? Или так "умеют" оперировать только у нас в России?

Полтора года назад я переживала эндопротезирование тазобедренного сустава. Неужели эта операция менее травматична, чем на позвоночнике?
Или я опять попала не к тому специалисту?


----------



## La murr (20 Июл 2014)

Елена Бутковская написал(а):


> Или я опять попала не к тому специалисту?


Вы сами, Елена, ответили на свой вопрос (моё мнение)...


----------



## dr.dreval (5 Авг 2014)

Дегенеративный стеноз в комбинации с динамическим листезом. Клиника яркая, стеноз выраженный, есть все показания для выполнения декомпрессивно- стабилизирующей операции (двусторонняя фасетэктомия, корешковая декомпрессия, межтеловой и транспедикулярный спондилодез).
Причины установки конструкции:
- ликвидация листеза (рентген)
- двустороняя фораменотомия (декомпрессия корешков, единственный в этом случае эффективный прием) при листезе = грубое нарушение опороспособности
Относительно пластики, были неоднократные попытки выполнения данной операции на поясничном отделе, но 99% оказались неэффективны, причин неудач очень много.


----------



## Елена Бутковская (5 Авг 2014)

*dr.dreval*, Доктор, большое спасибо за информацию.
Без слез не могу слышать про то,что надо ввинтить 8 винтов, и так жить невозможно, сильные боли и невозможность ходить.
Подскажите, чтобы бы хоть немного меньше волноваться по поводу установки 8 винтов, надо обязательно искать клинику, где Есть аппарат Spine Assist? Пишут, что в Москве только в трех клиниках он есть? А если без него, то, как проходит операция?


----------



## dr.dreval (6 Авг 2014)

*Елена Бутковская*, мой ответ был адресован создателю темы и владельцу снимков. С Вашей проблемой я не знаком. 
Спинальный робот (s.a.) пока не может сравниться в полной мере с человеком (врачом), это остается определенным пиар-ходом (мое мнение).


----------



## doomboom (6 Авг 2014)

5 копеек. Вперед в столицы в ведущие институты, там работают нормальные специалисты, которые в состоянии качественно устранить стеноз и поставить ТПФ, бегите от тех нейрохирургов, которые пугают страшилками, нестабильными состояниями после операции, ломающимися конструкциями,все это бред. Если не будете таскать тяжести-с конструкцией ничего не произойдет, если операция выполнена качественно, то улучшения гарантированы. Если начались проблемы с ногами, ходьбой из за стеноза, то не может быть никаких но, промедлений, мануалов, ЛФК, консервативного лечения, в этом случае теряется драгоценное время, ухудшается прогноз на восстановление, наступает инвалидизация. Не понятно, почему многие продолжают себя инвалидизировать, печаль(. Куда смотрят неврологи, выписывая фарму в таких  случаях и не направляя к нейрохирургу? А потом люди будут жаловаться на неполное восстановление, на то, что операция не помогла, это естественно, ведь тянули резину и произошли необратимые процессы в нервной ткани. После операции тоже много чего бывает, всегда будет определенный процент неудачных операций, но на поясничном уровне он ничтожно мал. Не нужно никаких роботов, Вас разводят маркетологи.


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (18 Авг 2014)

Елена Бутковская написал(а):


> *Доктор Черепанов*, Доктор, благодарю Вас за ответ. Мой стеноз меня уже замучил, еле передвигаюсь, искры из глаз от боли. Врача пока не нашла. Но очередной нейрохирург напугал тем, что операция очень травматична, с глубокой плохо заживающей раной, с большой потерей крови и длительностью операции 6-7 часов.
> Скажите, пожалуйста, Доктор, это действительно так? Или так "умеют" оперировать только у нас в России?
> 
> Полтора года назад я переживала эндопротезирование тазобедренного сустава. Неужели эта операция менее травматична, чем на позвоночнике?
> Или я опять попала не к тому специалисту?


Я думаю, Вы опять попали не к тому специалисту. Опытный врач все сделает гораздо быстрее и с небольшой кровопотерей. Скорее всего, врач пытался Вас запугать, чтобы Вы отказались от операции. Идите в нормальную клинику, где есть хороший опыт.


----------



## Елена Бутковская (29 Ноя 2014)

*Доктор Черепанов*, Добрый вечер.
Виновата, не отреагировала на Вашу информацию сразу.
Болела, увольнялась с работы, до сих пор в поисках врача.
Обращалась в крупные и известные больницы в Москве.

Все говорят операция большая и травматичная.

Скажите из Вашей практики, какова летальность от этого травматизма во время операции и ближайший от нее период?
Или этот травматиз означает болезненное, трудное восстановление.
Мне 62 года.  У меня полисегментарный стеноз L3 L4 L5. Если второе, то я выдержу любую боль. Мы женщины такие существа))).
Или травматизм связывают с летальностью? Вот этого не хотелось бы(((

Из Вашей практики, насколько болезненно и долго люди восстанавливаются после такой операции.

Спасибо за ответ!

С уважением,

Елена Бутковская


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (8 Дек 2014)

Елена Бутковская написал(а):


> *Доктор Черепанов*, Добрый вечер.
> Виновата, не отреагировала на Вашу информацию сразу.
> Болела, увольнялась с работы, до сих пор в поисках врача.
> Обращалась в крупные и известные больницы в Москве.
> ...


Здравствуйте. Статистика есть на моем сайте. Правда, сайт в отвратительном состоянии, пытаюсь починить, но на это нужны ресурсы. Так что извините за беспорядок.

К сказанному в статье добавлю, что использование конструкций увеличивает вероятность осложнений
Плюс есть еще личная статистика у каждой клиники и каждого хирурга, поэтому нужно лечиться у опытного хирурга. У того, кто подобные операции делал многократно.


----------



## Елена Бутковская (11 Дек 2014)

*доктор Черепанов,* Написала Вам в личку.
Очень надеюсь на ответ.

с уважением,
Елена Бутковская


----------



## elena2015 (30 Мар 2015)

Елена,как Ваши дела?Вы уже прооперировались?На какой больнице остановились?Спрвшиваю не из любопытства,самой предстоит то же самое.Очень страшно.Посоветуйте,куда лучше обратиться и к какому врачу?


----------



## al.mas (30 Мар 2015)

Если интересно, я оперировалась в Израиле. Спондилолистез 2ст. L5-S1, 4  винта. Операция шла 2.5 часа, общий наркоз, результатом довольна. Совсем о спине забыть не получается, иногда о себе знать дает. После операции 5 месяцев. В клинике находилась 5 дней, через неделю после операции уже ходила гулять на разумные расстояния (правда медлененько).


----------



## Елена Бутковская (19 Апр 2015)

Всем добрый вечер!
Вот и я сделала операцию по устранению полисегментарного стеноза L3-L4_L5-Ls почти после полуторагодового поиска врача-профессионала. Операция была 07.04.2015б, длилась 6ч27мин. Операция была малоинвазивная, из одного доступа к трем уровням и двум сторонам позвоночника. По мнению врача операция прошла очень хорошо. Внедрено 8 винтов на PEEK-стержнях (это полуригидная фиксация. Винты титановые, американские. В позвонках остается движение, они не должны срастись, движение, хоть и минимальное, в них остается, никакого костного блока быть между ними не должно). С первого дня могу садиться, но, конечно, этим не злоупотребляю.
Я уже дома. Насколько позволяет физическое состояние, (еще есть общая физическая слабость) двигаюсь по дому и занимаюсь домашней работой. Без фанатизма, конечно.
Никаких обезболивающих не принимаю. Только витамины. Прошло только 11 дней, и я надеюсь, что дальше будет только лучше.

Хочу ПОБЛАГОДАРИТЬ участников форума Насю и FlyLady, которые первые откликнулись на мой призыв о помощи в связи с операцией и очень подробно все объяснили и рассказали. СПАСИБО!

Хотя были и другие "друзья по несчастью", которые совсем не хотели делиться своим опытом.  Но и им спасибо. Это тоже на пользу. Закаляет характер.

А теперь несколько слов тем, для кого тема стеноза актуальна и требует разрешения:

1.Оперироваться ТОЛЬКО миниинвазивным методом. Никаких открытых операций, особенно тем, кто в возрасте и имеет лишний вес. У таких людей и операция проходит успешнее и рана быстрее заживает.

2. Ищите не клинику, а руки, то есть врача, который умеет оперировать стеноз (тот, кто стоит на грыжах только Вам не подходит.

3. У нас в стране специалисты не хуже, а то еще и много лучше, чем во всяких Германиях и Израилях.
НО, есть всего небольшое число врачей-нейрохирургов, которые умеют устранять стеноз по новейшим технологиям.

4. По результатам своих личных изысканий могу рекомендовать Москву и Новосибирск (НИИТО).

Всем удачи и здоровья!


----------



## leo1980 (13 Июн 2015)

*Елена Бутковская*, 
где оперировались если не секрет.
как понимаю, совсем мало клиник в России где делают фиксацию малоинвазийно


----------



## La murr (13 Июн 2015)

leo1980 написал(а):


> как понимаю, совсем мало клиник в России где делают фиксацию малоинвазийно


У Вас устаревшая информация.
Малоинвазивно работают большинство нейрохирургических клиник и центров.


----------



## leo1980 (13 Июн 2015)

La murr написал(а):


> Малоинвазивно работают большинство нейрохирургических клиник и центров.


Речь не об удалении грыжи, а именно об фиксации при помощи нескольких отверстий.


----------



## La murr (13 Июн 2015)

leo1980 написал(а):


> Речь не об удалении грыжи, а именно об фиксации при помощи нескольких отверстий.


Мне кажется, что и это вовсе не проблема.


----------



## leo1980 (13 Июн 2015)

Но в основном на форуме обсуждают, скажем так стандартные операции, с шрамами по 10 см.
А тут речь про 3 небольших.


----------



## La murr (13 Июн 2015)

leo1980 написал(а):


> Но в основном на форуме обсуждают, скажем так стандартные операции, с шрамами по 10 см.
> А тут речь про 3 небольших.


У меня большой шрам (именно 10 см.), но я знакома с людьми, получавшими оперативную помощь, проведённую именно малоинвазивно.


----------



## leo1980 (13 Июн 2015)

La murr написал(а):


> У меня большой шрам (именно 10 см.), но я знакома с людьми, получавшими оперативную помощь, проведённую именно малоинвазивно.


Если не ошибаюсь, это инструмент называется сектант и я думал что он есть далеко не везде.


----------



## klyuha (13 Июн 2015)

leo1980 написал(а):


> Но в основном на форуме обсуждают, скажем так стандартные операции, с шрамами по 10 см.
> А тут речь про 3 небольших.


А, был ли мальчик? Давайте попросим опубликовать снимки и выписной эпикриз.


----------



## leo1980 (13 Июн 2015)

klyuha написал(а):


> А, был ли мальчик? Давайте попросим опубликовать снимки и выписной эпикриз.


Не понял Вашего меседжа, но то что есть инструмент секстант (название может немного путаю) для фиксации это факт. И вроде как после фиксации очень быстрое восстановление. Но как понимаю хирург должен быть мастером, все-таки доступ ограничен.


----------



## klyuha (13 Июн 2015)

*leo1980*, вопрос мой не по инструменту. Понятия не имею как он называется. ) Мой вопрос к автору темы по операции, и я Вас в соучастники позвала.


----------



## leo1980 (13 Июн 2015)

La murr написал(а):


> У меня большой шрам (именно 10 см.), но я знакома с людьми, получавшими оперативную помощь, проведённую именно малоинвазивно.


Поделитесь информацией, как у этих людей проходило восстановление. Быстрее?


----------



## La murr (14 Июн 2015)

leo1980 написал(а):


> Если не ошибаюсь, это инструмент называется сектант и я думал что он есть далеко не везде.


"Блесну" эрудицией... 
Думаю, что речь идёт о системе  для дорсальной транскутанной минимальноинвазивной фиксации отделов позвоночника с осложнениями «Легаси Секстант».


leo1980 написал(а):


> Поделитесь информацией, как у этих людей проходило восстановление. Быстрее?


Как правило, да.
Хотя результат по моим наблюдениям больше зависит от разумного поведения пациента в периоде восстановления.
Сами понимаете, что игнорируя рекомендации нейрохирурга по правильному поведению, можно загубить самые блестящие достижения...


----------



## elena2015 (16 Июн 2015)

*Елена Бутковская*, очень рада,что у вас все хорошо.Теперь самое главное правильная реабилитация.Удачи Вам.Оперировал наверное Месхи кахабер Теймуразович?


----------



## Komsomolka38 (31 Май 2021)

@Елена Бутковская, Елена, добрый день.
Как Вы?


----------

